# And the Next Fish is Jana!!



## Flaminius

Jana337 has turned one year older than she was yesterday.

I take this rampant opportunity to celebrate, congratulate, bless, bliss, triumph, or otherwise profess very best wishes to her upon her birthday in 2008!!!

That this WordReference forum and anywhere that this kind, devoted and intelligent soul is found in be celebrating the auspicious day in merry and cordial atmosphere.

Flam


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Once again: happy BD Janita!! *


----------



## Rayines

*CONGRATULATIONS JANA!!.......hmm...I suspect that you have two birthdays in a year   (because of your wisdom, I mean). If this isn't true, I'll retract myself .*


----------



## jazyk

Jana je nejmilejší moderátor v tomto fóru. Vždycky rád čtu zajímavé otázky a odpovědi, které vycházejí z té požehnané hlavičky. Přeji Ti vše nejlepší, Janinko.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Anch'io faccio il bis, Jana!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños.   
Happy Birthday Jana.  

*


----------



## jester.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alle Gute!


----------



## Rayines

Rayines said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS JANA!!.......hmm...I suspect that you have two birthdays in a year   (because of your wisdom, I mean). If this isn't true, I'll retract myself .*


*Sorry Jana, congratulations again! it seems it actually was your only and true birthday! *


----------



## krolaina

Best wishes!! (succinct but effective)


----------



## Nanon

Best wishes to the best (and kindest) Autocrat ever seen!


----------

